# IS300 Build log



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Just got an IS300  

Going to use this first post as a checklist of everything I plan on using and then I will post pictures along the way. 

My goals for this install are complete soundproofing/deadening, a simple active SQ setup with a powerful sub setup using one amp to power it, and maximum usable space while keeping a stealth appearance.

I'm going to do all the sound deadening/proofing first and then bring the car down to Gold Star Audio in Irvine Ca to fabricate a fiberglass/MDF sub enclosure/amp rack/false floor in the spare tire well. They're also going to install the Audison LRX5.1K amp that I am buying from them. BTW they are right down the street from Hertz, so they are an authorized Audison dealer.

The headunit is going to be a used 880PRS I picked up used here from the Classifieds. Eventually I'd like to get a DEX-P99RS

I'm looking for a set of tweeters to fit in the stock sail pillars. Probably going to go with a Morel or ScanSpeak Illuminator if I can fit it.

I'm still shopping for a Mid but was considering the Usher 8945P, Seas Nextel, or if I can find them a pair of Seas Lotus Reference. 

The sub is going to be the JBL w12gti. I'm having them build the sub enclosure to the recommended specs of 2.25 cu ft tuned to 30hz. 

I'm going to start with 100sq ft of edead80 and see if that will be enough. I compared prices and edead80 seemed like the best deal, it's 80mils, butyl, has a heat rating of 400deg and cost way less than the other top brands.

For sound proofing it appears that Second Skins Luxury Liner is the best deal for a 1/8th MLV with 1/4" ccf. I'm going to order 90sq ft and hope that will do the whole car. 

I'm going to order some Vinyl/Nitrile closed cell foam from sound deadener showdown to go on the rear deck and other parts where a MLV isn't really needed. 

For speaker mounting baffles I'm going to use these baffles from www.tacotunes.com They seem more dense than mdf, and they're not susceptible to moisture. The speaker mounts for the tacoma regular cab are the same for an IS300










Going to start the deadening in about a week.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

IS300 w/ Morel tweets, Usher mids, and W12GTi???

That's gonna sound like ****!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If it were me and I had an IS300, I would run that WGTi IB and fire it through the pass through.

If it were me....

The rear deck and back seat have vinyl on it from the factory.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> If it were me and I had an IS300, I would run that WGTi IB and fire it through the pass through.


Only a retard would do something that foolish. :freak:



Knobby Digital said:


> I drive an IS300 also...
> 
> Just picked up a pair of NOS W12GTi Mk1's to put in the boot.


OOF...

But seriously, make sure those baffles will work depth and mounting diameter wise with the speakers you're gonna use or else you may as well just roll your own.

If you need help on this, hit me up. I'm in LA.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I don't know how you are going to get 2.8 cubes in the tirewell and still use it as an amp rack. I figured it up at one point, there is about 2.25 cubes in the whole tirewell including the spot on the exhaust side of things.

You will be raising the floor a good bit in the trunk...and those cars don't exactly have the largest trunks in the world. And you WILL notice a decrease in acceleration with all of that weight back there.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Good thing I skipped the 12 and went straight to a 15 IB firing through the pass through in my car .



Knobby Digital said:


> Only a retard would do something that foolish. :freak:


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm open to suggestions. Can I see some pics of your IB setups?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I'll post one tomorrow. None on hand, but the trunk is still a li'l messy.

BTW, what's the color of the car?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Silver. It's an 01 Auto with 123K miles. Got it for 8500.00 and then bought a 5 year 100K mile powertrain warranty for 500 bucks with seals and gaskets coverage until it hits 150K.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> I don't know how you are going to get 2.8 cubes in the tirewell and still use it as an amp rack. I figured it up at one point, there is about 2.25 cubes in the whole tirewell including the spot on the exhaust side of things.
> 
> You will be raising the floor a good bit in the trunk...and those cars don't exactly have the largest trunks in the world. And you WILL notice a decrease in acceleration with all of that weight back there.


Well, I figure by taking out the wheel that will save some weight. 

The amp will go right behind the gas tank hump. 

Does the space need to be 2.8 because of the space the sub takes up?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Looks just like my old one. Mine was an 02 manual tranny. Every one knows the 3rd pedal is better for SQ! Let me know if you need any help with taking the car apart and such. I've been through it so often it's something I can do in my sleep. Here's a picture of mine when I had it. I think the IS300 is a great looking vehicle.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Every one knows the 3rd pedal is better for SQ!


Quoted for Truth!  
All this talk of IS300s is making me want to sell the Z and pick up a Lexus. Just gotta get my hands on a few grand first...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

IS300 was on my list of cars before I picked up the Genesis. The problem was I wanted a Blue auto stick (GF can't drive a stick.) Hard to find in nice shape around me...at a decent price.

I still like them. They hold together but still come apart rather like a Camry.
They aren't over-engineered just for the sake of doing it.

Jay


----------



## Gozza (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice score! Looks pretty clean. Love the IS200/300s, think they are a great car, looks and performance-wise


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks, I love driving it, I even like the auto transmission! Normally I'd want the stick shift but I'm enjoying the e-shift. I plan on keeping it for a long time. I'm probably going to also buy a '05-'08 4Runner 4x4 V6 Limited for our offroad/bikehauler/expedition vehicle and put a nice Audio/Video/SQ install, maybe with a carputer.


On the IS, I've also decided to add a 1/4" tow hitch so I can put a bike rack on the back of it. So I'm going to have to go this before I get into the deadening/sub install.

Looks like I'm going with a set of Usher 8945P's, buying them today.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

'Cot damn, man. Same car, same system. You're even close on miles. Do also have a half-anese girlfriend who owns a clothing store??? 











So here's the TB. It's basically a 5-sided box. The depth of those GTi's makes them pretty hard to work with. There's not a whole **** load of trunk left, but far more than you would with, say, a 3cf box. Plus, I can still access the spare which I wouldn't have been able to when I had the stop-gap box that was in there.

Trunk is a mess (and it's been like that for a while now, quite honestly) so please disregard that. I tried to obscure my "amp rack" which is a piece of mdf tethered to the hoops on the floor. I've picked up a donut spare from an Evo to gain some space for a false floor. Hopefully, I'll be able to devote some time to that soon.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> They aren't over-engineered just for the sake of doing it.


This is probably my favorite feature of the car. I miss the BMW, but I don't miss working on it.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

No one has mentioned it - Dont buy the ED deadening.

Yes, I have used it. It is mylar backed, which is no good. It does not stick as well as Damplifier or the Tiles from http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi

The foil is important. Spend a bit more and get the good stuff. 

The Luxury liner is good stuff, but I decided to go with separate CCF and MLV (bought and shipped cheap, split with another member (thanks Steven!)) so I can fit everything where I need it without worry about thickness of foam, etc.

Good looking car, sounds like a good build. Cant wait to see it.
Matt


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you followed the angle of the back seat, you could tuck those subs in a bit more. The key to IB and TB systems when installed like we are doing is to keep the front side of the "enclosure" as small as possible. The smaller the better because it won't start acting like a bandpass. You really should have more surface area for those subs to fire into than what just the ski pass provides...it's good for a single 15, but I would want more area- at least at the very minimum 1/3rd of the surface area of the speaker (1/2 and larger is even better).



Knobby Digital said:


> 'Cot damn, man. Same car, same system. You're even close on miles. Do also have a half-anese girlfriend who owns a clothing store???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> If you followed the angle of the back seat, you could tuck those subs in a bit more. The key to IB and TB systems when installed like we are doing is to keep the front side of the "enclosure" as small as possible. The smaller the better because it won't start acting like a bandpass. You really should have more surface area for those subs to fire into than what just the ski pass provides...it's good for a single 15, but I would want more area- at least at the very minimum 1/3rd of the surface area of the speaker (1/2 and larger is even better).


I mocked up a couple things following the angle of the seatback, but they would have all likely killed access to the spare. The depth of those subs is monstrous, and it looked like they'd be damn near touching the floor at that angle. Maybe not, but it was, at minimum, cutting it close I would have hated to build something only to find that it doesn't work and have to start all over because I'm not willing to let the spare go on account of my stereo. I can live with the amount of trunk yielded.

But that "enclosure" isn't very large at all. You can see that the face is below that lip, and that it's double layered (also braced). And concerning the bandpass effect of the ski-pass and minimum pass through, there was a thread about that and you were involved.

But like I said earlier. Only a retard would do this.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Tell me about it...those WGTis are massive. I wanted some for my car, but man, I just couldn't live with an 11" deep 15.

Cool cool, just wanted to throw that out there if you weren't getting the output you wanted...which is/has to be massive. Damn nice subs...damn nice.

Oh, have you sealed off the holes under the rear deck near the trunk opening? Those vent right into the car. Don't know how much of a difference it would make, but a few shots of Great Stuff should do the trick.

Tell me, how much of a PITA is that hump in the floor right there behind the seat? I mean, did it really have to be there? I have about 1/8th clearance between it and the basket of my 15.

And if you're a retard, I think we are all riding with short buss...lol.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, everything's sealed up under there.

And I totally feel you about the practicality of installs. The trunk of this car is just plain stupid.


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you sell the xrunner?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah sold it to my brother a few years back.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

that looks like a great car, the only kind like that i see around me have rims, hoods, and are beat to all heck... i want to see your finished product.. maybe the build up in between


----------



## Jefweezy (Nov 12, 2008)

hey, am here not to jack ur thread,i have the is 200 which is pretty much the same as the 300 except i don't have that hump in my boot. My fabrication skills are really limited but Just thought i would show you what i did with my lexus.
Fired my sub directly in to the cabin.
http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/door.jpg
http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/tweet.jpg
http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/L1020275.jpg
http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/L1020278.jpg
I removed the support plates to feed my cables through but were replaced afterwards.
http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/bkseat.jpg
http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/L1020285.jpg
http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/L1020281.jpg
The wiring is freekin rough at the moment


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

nice. I'll be watching this thread. IS300 owners unite. Anyhow, I've been wanting to do a fiberglass box on the side behind the wheel well and have a side-firing sub to save some space, but I haven't even considered starting it since I got the car 2+ years ago. I also want to mount the amps to the back of the seat to save more trunk floor space, but once again.....

I'll be interested to see how this one turns out!


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks like I'm getting a W15gti. 

So now I'll either be doing a sealed enclosure in the spare tire well or an IB setup.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Does every single one of us, including the English homie, own a MainStreamMedia Silver?

Nice work on the 15".


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- black onyx here.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

So can anyone else think of a better 5 channel amp for this setup than the LRX5.1K?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Getting closer! Got the Metra trim kit for the 880PRS in the mail today. Tom K hooked me up with a set of Seas Neo Silk tweeters for a great price. Bikerider generously offered me 4 of those hot deals forum 20ft RCA's for free!! I'm going to send him some extra $ though, got a pair of EnABL's Usher 8945P's from alius123 here on the forum for a very nice deal, and I bought stockman2010's w15gti. Now all I need is an amp. I may have to spring for the new, authorized LRX5.1K from Goldstar. 

So far I'm at 545.00 spent on all of this.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

cam2Xrunner said:


> I may have to spring for the new, authorized LRX5.1K from Goldstar.


Expensive, but a lot of power for the footprint.

Plus, you should qualify for a handjob from a label whore, so that's something to consider, as well.


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

I just finished a full build on an IS300. 










Don't really think you can beat the 5.1K if you want a 5 channel amplifier. The power it provides has to be the highest available from a 5 channel amp. 

I pretty much tore that car from engine bay, to all the interior to the trunk. If you need any help with something shoot me a pm.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

cam2Xrunner said:


> So can anyone else think of a better 5 channel amp for this setup than the LRX5.1K?


How about a JL HD 900/5? MUCH smaller footprint and if you're going IB you wont even need all 500RMS on the sub channel. If you go with a sealed enclosure it should still be plenty powerful.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> How about a JL HD 900/5? MUCH smaller footprint and if you're going IB you wont even need all 500RMS on the sub channel. If you go with a sealed enclosure it should still be plenty powerful.


:thumbsup:

You could even get 2 of those for the price of the Audison amp for more power and versatility.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I'd really like to keep it to one amp to handle it all. I love everything about the Audison like the staggered output, big sub channel, small footprint, class a bias for the tweeters, ab on the mids, d on the sub.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Aznattic said:


> I just finished a full build on an IS300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, got any more pics/info?


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

What pictures you looking for? I took pictures of the full build. PM me.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

hey cam check out this site,maybe u can grab some ideas...http://www.jmlaudio.com/lexus.htm


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Getting closer! Got the Metra trim kit for the 880PRS in the mail today. Tom K hooked me up with a set of Seas Neo Silk tweeters for a great price. Bikerider generously offered me 4 of those hot deals forum 20ft RCA's for free!! I'm going to send him some extra $ though, got a pair of EnABL's Usher 8945P's from alius123 here on the forum for a very nice deal, and I bought stockman2010's w15gti. Now all I need is an amp. I may have to spring for the new, authorized LRX5.1K from Goldstar.
> 
> So far I'm at 545.00 spent on all of this.


The silver 880 looks great with the silver/chrome trim in the IS. Some people think it's stock. My only recommendation is make sure you put deadener on the metra trim kit or something because by itself, it vibrates and buzzes like a mofo.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome parts


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Winslow, I've decided to install the w15gti IB. Could I see some pics of your install? 

Thanks everyone for the help and pics so far. Sorry this hasn't been much of a build log yet, and more of a Q and A.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Bought the last pieces of gear I needed. Here's a list of what's going in. 

Headunt: DEH-P880PRS
Amplifier:Massive Audio P950.5
Tweeters:Seas Neo Textile or Alpine SPX-PRO(going to listen to both and pick one. 
Mids:Usher 8945P
Sub:JBL w15gti mkii
1.50$ RCA's from the hot deals forum
Second Skin Damplifier Pro 
Second Skin Luxury Liner
JDM Double Din dash kit with toyota pocket. 
Streetwires 4 ga amp install kit. 

I'm going to have Goldstar Audio in Irvine build and install the IB Baffle, the speaker baffles and build an amp rack. I'm going to do the deadening myself, but I'm going to have them install everything, I'm way too busy at work to do both the deadening and installation, plus I'm sure they can do a better job than me.


----------



## marshallb (Jan 18, 2009)

Can someone tell me how the back seat comes out of the IS300? I am deadening now and I'm having trouble.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

marshallb said:


> Can someone tell me how the back seat comes out of the IS300? I am deadening now and I'm having trouble.


DIY: Entire Audio System Overhaul...step by step - my.IS - Lexus IS Forum


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

PM me your email address and I'll try to get one or two for you...it's not done yet though.


----------



## marshallb (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is Graphite Gray Prl by the way.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You get those pictures?


----------



## marshallb (Jan 18, 2009)

I did not see any pics of this so i'll ask. Do the doors use molex plugs? Looks like getting speaker wire through there may be a lot lf fun?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Got the pics, thanks, those helped a lot.

The car is at Gold Star Audio right now getting the install done. 

I ended up going with the Audison LRx5.1K


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Got the pics, thanks, those helped a lot.
> 
> The car is at Gold Star Audio right now getting the install done.
> 
> I ended up going with the Audison LRx5.1K


EXCELLENT choice on amps. I love mine. 

I also have a W12gti Sealed, but have considered running a pair IB with ~560w @ 6ohms, or running a single 15" @ 3ohms for ~950.

It's a really tough decision so I'd like to hear your feedback on the 15 IB when you can!


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

marshallb said:


> I did not see any pics of this so i'll ask. Do the doors use molex plugs? Looks like getting speaker wire through there may be a lot lf fun?


No Molexes. Lucky for you!

Glad you got this thing going Cam. Looking forward to pics of the trunk!



This post may be of a bit more interest here than the IS forum.

permalink


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Very nice man! Did I miss the build pics on the sails? I did similar sail panels for a set of TBI tweeters that Avernir has now in his car. I bought a spare set and did them up; totally worth the effort. Staging from that spot is pretty good in that car.

What's the rest of the rear deck and other areas look like now? How did you seal it all?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^X2... Interested to know also.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

That baffle must've been _fun _to build.

How's it sound?


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Jefweezy said:


> hey, am here not to jack ur thread,i have the is 200 which is pretty much the same as the 300 except i don't have that hump in my boot. My fabrication skills are really limited but Just thought i would show you what i did with my lexus.
> Fired my sub directly in to the cabin.
> http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/door.jpg
> http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af248/jefweezy/tweet.jpg
> ...


That turned out nice, I want an IS300, but im to tall to really drive one well.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> Very nice man! Did I miss the build pics on the sails? I did similar sail panels for a set of TBI tweeters that Avernir has now in his car. I bought a spare set and did them up; totally worth the effort. Staging from that spot is pretty good in that car.
> 
> What's the rest of the rear deck and other areas look like now? How did you seal it all?



I don't have any of the in build pics. I didn't do the install, the guys at Goldstar Audio in Irvine did it. 

I had them make 3/4" mdf baffles to cover up the rear speaker holes and that's about it. I still have to do all the sound deadening and seal off the trunk some more. 

It sounds absolutely incredible. 

I just need to spend some time messing with TA and EQ but it sounds very nice with not much tuning done. The sub sound very nice! Will sound even better when I stop all the rattles.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Hey that sub baffle looks familiar!

That WGTi IB is a beast.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's pretty easy. That is pretty exactly how I built mine.



Knobby Digital said:


> That baffle must've been _fun _to build.
> 
> How's it sound?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> It's pretty easy. That is pretty exactly how I built mine.


Maybe there's a pair of 15"s in my future!!!  Bolted into the ends of the sides, I take it?





cam2Xrunner said:


> seal off the trunk some more.


It's not too bad. I think the only place I used expanding foam was on the piece in the top right corner of this pic:











Removed the panel, sprayed foam around the perimeter of it and screwed it back on. The rest of it is just pieces of deadner, and waterproof tape.

I still have some rattles too. I put some batting under the deck, but now the high-mount brake light rattles against the glass.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Here's how mine turned out. It's a little shorter and thinner, but not as heavy of a sub.

That is the factory panel on each side of the baffle. I cut it in to two pieces and recovered them.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

This is how I built mine-

I cut the baffle, lined it up to where I wanted it then drilled 4 holes in it for the bolts to hold it. Then I used nut rivets for the "nuts" to hold it. I used 4 1/4-20 bolts to hold the baffle. Then with the baffle in place, I took some cardboard and made a template that followed the curves of the back of the seat. Once I was happy with the shape, I transferred that shape to MDF and cut it out. Then I glued and nailed it to the baffle. I then carpeted the baffle on the inside and outside with dark charcoal trunk liner- it matches the side panels, but not the floor for some reason. Then I bolted the baffle in the car and filled gaps around the sides with PL Premium. You can pick the car up with the sub baffle. 

Then I took the rear panel and cut it to fit. After that I covered that in dark charcoal trunk liner. Put them back in with the factory hardware.

On the trunk side of things, there will be 2 layers of Second Skin Dampilifer Pro. On the inside of the car there will be another 2 layers of Damp Pro and a layer of Luxury Liner Pro to seal everything off from the trunk.

You could do a pair of 15s like that...but you would want to open the back of the seat up to let it vent into the car. Though, Jeff and Calvin only used the ski pass opening when they did the pair of IDQ-15s in Jason Pellino's IS300 (the following link is a write up on the car).

2001 Lexus IS300 - Wolf In Sheep's Clothing - Car Audio and Electronics

The ski pass has as much surface area as a 15, and the opening in the arm rest is only 10% smaller...so not much to cause loading /band pass type problems.

Sorry...didn't mean to thread jack.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Nice. I go and check out the link I gave you, and there are only 3 of the 12 pictures left.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work,glad it's wrapped up and you like the sound.Have fun deadening.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I damped the doors of mine today. There was nothing in the backs as far as I could tell...and the only thing in the fronts was a 3x3 piece on the outer skin near the handle. For me, the fronts were much easier to do than the rears.

Maybe do the roof tomorrow. Then the floors later this week.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Maybe do the roof tomorrow.


May you have God on your side. Getting the headliner out is a nightmare. And remember to watch out how thick you stack the deadener on the roof; you need clearance for the sunroof to go back there. I think I have some pics on My.IS if you want to see what's up there before you get it all torn apart.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

When I did the roof of my car, I didn't take the headliner out. I just removed all the ohshits and dropped the back end of it. Pulled it down enough to get the arms under there and put a layer of deadener on the whole panel behind the sunroof.

Been thinking about doing an ultra-suede headliner, but $100 just for fabric (the nice UV ****) is a bit much. But what's got me thinking is, when I had the windshield replaced they kinda ****ed up the trim on one of the pillars, and I have a friend w/ an S600 that has a real suede headliner - **** is beautiful.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I got the head liner out, 2 layers of Dampilifer Pro on the metal skin, a layer of Luxury Liner Pro where it would fit, and a layer of Damplifier Pro on the actual headliner today. World of difference. Took me about an hour and half to get to get everything down, out of the car, installed, and back in the car. Wasn't bad at all. But man did it make a WORLD of difference.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I got the head liner out, 2 layers of Dampilifer Pro on the metal skin, a layer of Luxury Liner Pro where it would fit, and a layer of Damplifier Pro on the actual headliner today. World of difference. Took me about an hour and half to get to get everything down, out of the car, installed, and back in the car. Wasn't bad at all. But man did it make a WORLD of difference.


^Nice. I wasn't able to get the headliner out without bending it a little. I kept trying to keep it from bending.

I think it made a big difference as well. How did you attach the luxury liner?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I got the head liner out, 2 layers of Dampilifer Pro on the metal skin, a layer of Luxury Liner Pro where it would fit, and a layer of Damplifier Pro on the actual headliner today. World of difference. Took me about an hour and half to get to get everything down, out of the car, installed, and back in the car. Wasn't bad at all. But man did it make a WORLD of difference.


What specifically did it help? Wind noise maybe, or were you fighting resonance up there. Any pics? 

I'm curious b/c I just spent 6 hours on the interstate, and although I know it's un-fixable for my current ride (due to t-tops) it is something I'm thinking about for the next vehicle. B/c the wind noise makes it unbearable.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I glued the Luxury Liner with Weldwood Landau Top Glue.

It really really cut down on the road noise. No pictures. Didn't take any because it's just some mat and mass loaded vinyl on the roof.

My main worry is I have a rear seat belt that is stuck all the way out and I can't get it to retract back up no matter what I do. Have a feeling that I am going to have to pull the rear deck out to get it working again.


----------



## chunks (Jun 12, 2010)

this is exactly what i want to do. i got an msm and a gti 15" as well.

i'm trying to figure out the measurements to build the baffle, but i'm having trouble with how to mount it to the back seat. i want to use only the existing holes in the car, no drilling of sorts.

i essentially want to make this reversible.

if it's not too much trouble to measure the baffle, that would be great.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You can use the existing holes to do a 12, but not a 15.

You can use rivet nuts like I did and only drill 4 holes to bolt the baffle to.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

94VG30DE said:


> Quoted for Truth!
> All this talk of IS300s is making me want to sell the Z and pick up a Lexus. Just gotta get my hands on a few grand first...


^^^ first posted in this thread on on 3-22-2010. Apparently my Z reads the forum too, b/c last month it broke the clutch and I bought an IS300  

Any fitment issues with that single-din? Where did you get that pocket from?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I used the Metra kit. Worked out nice.

Couple center channel pix up on the center channel build thread.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> This is how I built mine-
> 
> I cut the baffle, lined it up to where I wanted it then drilled 4 holes in it for the bolts to hold it. Then I used nut rivets for the "nuts" to hold it. I used 4 1/4-20 bolts to hold the baffle. Then with the baffle in place, I took some cardboard and made a template that followed the curves of the back of the seat. Once I was happy with the shape, I transferred that shape to MDF and cut it out. Then I glued and nailed it to the baffle. I then carpeted the baffle on the inside and outside with dark charcoal trunk liner- it matches the side panels, but not the floor for some reason. Then I bolted the baffle in the car and filled gaps around the sides with PL Premium. You can pick the car up with the sub baffle.
> 
> ...


Funny I was going post something about Jason's IS as well. He's a good friend of mine, and I've spent quite a few hours in the car. It was a really nice install. Jeff did a great job on it. Sucks you can't see the 2 15's IB in the trunk and the 3 Zapco DC's in the tire well.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Where did you guys get your Metra dash kit? I need dash trim bezel for a single DIN and wiring harness so I don't have to cut anything up.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I got mine from Sonic Electronix.

I think people are saying that the Schosche are nearly perfect out the box. There's a thread on my.is comparing the various dashkits.


----------



## usacimember (Dec 24, 2009)

Very Clean! Great work man.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Knobby Digital said:


> I got mine from Sonic Electronix.
> 
> I think people are saying that the Schosche are nearly perfect out the box. There's a thread on my.is comparing the various dashkits.


Yeah, after a fair amount of re-digging (I thought I bookmarked the threads the first time around but somehow forgot) I found the threads I was looking for. I actually ended up ordering the Scosche kit from newegg.com. I'll post back here (and on my.is) when I get everything in. 
That thread is here: Non-JDM Dash Kits - Info Compilation - my.IS - Lexus IS Forum


----------



## bimmerman11 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------

